# How to Remove Windshield / Window Trim on an Impala



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats up Homies,

What the best or easiest way to remove the Front windshield trim and rear window trim on a 61-64 impala with out messing it up?
thanks for any info.

Also, if you guys have suggestion on how to install it, that be great too!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

There's a tool to remove it.hubbards sell it for 10$.as far as installing it,go with new clips if your taking the windows out.the trim clips in


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

The window sealer is an pain in the ass bro take your time make sure everything is line up right


----------



## 64 Impala CD (Jun 24, 2016)

I have gotten these removed from my 64. I have made a video of it on youtube.com, just search on windshield trim removal.


----------

